# Anyone try HAT L8s IB??



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

I was thinking 4-6 of these on a rear deck would sound really good, provide great output and still play low.

Anyone try it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Prob would, but you can prob also find something just as good if not better for alot cheaper for sub duty.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I know there were a few guys talking about it and I was one that was thinking about doing it but I ended up going with the Imagine 6.5 inch subs instead. Take a look here this might help

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - L8.......as subbass???


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I would not use them for sub duty. I ran them for midbass fully IB in the floor of my F250. I know Scott does not recommend them for sub duty either. HAT has some new small sub options avaliable if you want to run a HAT sub.


----------

